# SOTM - November 2022 - Poll #3 of 3



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

Choose your favorite
Here's the list of entries with the best pics under their names, followed by all of the work links to their build.

17) msturm - 1st entry








SOTM - November 2022 - Open Build


Man why'd you have to do us like that 😁🤣 absolutely beautiful very nice work sir! Hahaa, now im feel like pulled up from ears, thank you very much for good comment :LOL:




www.slingshotforum.com













SOTM - November 2022 - Open Build


Man why'd you have to do us like that 😁🤣 absolutely beautiful very nice work sir! Hahaa, now im feel like pulled up from ears, thank you very much for good comment :LOL:




www.slingshotforum.com














18) Roll Fast - 2nd entry








SOTM - November 2022 - Open Build


Nice job staying on that one Jason. Thanks Joe ♥️




www.slingshotforum.com














19) Bill Hays








SOTM - November 2022 - Open Build


Nice job staying on that one Jason. Thanks Joe ♥️




www.slingshotforum.com













SOTM - November 2022 - Open Build


Nice job staying on that one Jason. Thanks Joe ♥️




www.slingshotforum.com













SOTM - November 2022 - Open Build


Nice job staying on that one Jason. Thanks Joe ♥️




www.slingshotforum.com













SOTM - November 2022 - Open Build


Here is my entry custom Scorpion. Build pics in the link below https://www.slingshotforum.com/threads/scorpion-build-pic-heavy.138210/ That’s sharp




www.slingshotforum.com













SOTM - November 2022 - Open Build


Wow!!! outfor a couple days and some more beautys show up Awesome work all :)




www.slingshotforum.com













SOTM - November 2022 - Open Build


Wow!!! outfor a couple days and some more beautys show up Awesome work all :)




www.slingshotforum.com













SOTM - November 2022 - Open Build


Last set of pics before before polishing and finishing tomorrow... hopefully will get a shooting video too. Shaping, with all liners... one drop of glue on each to hold in place. Shape looks good... after this, took it apart and then reglued and put in the internal pins Using abralon pads...




www.slingshotforum.com














20) msturm - 2nd entry








SOTM - November 2022 - Open Build


Here is my entry custom Scorpion. Build pics in the link below https://www.slingshotforum.com/threads/scorpion-build-pic-heavy.138210/ That’s sharp




www.slingshotforum.com














21) Cass - 3rd entry








SOTM - November 2022 - Open Build


Here is my entry custom Scorpion. Build pics in the link below https://www.slingshotforum.com/threads/scorpion-build-pic-heavy.138210/ That’s sharp




www.slingshotforum.com














22) Show Me Slings - 2nd entry








SOTM - November 2022 - Open Build


Here is my entry custom Scorpion. Build pics in the link below https://www.slingshotforum.com/threads/scorpion-build-pic-heavy.138210/ That’s sharp




www.slingshotforum.com














23) Roll Fast - 3rd entry








SOTM - November 2022 - Open Build


Wow!!! outfor a couple days and some more beautys show up Awesome work all :)




www.slingshotforum.com


----------



## KarlHungus (6 mo ago)

That was a really difficult vote!


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

Just two more days to get your votes in guys. It's a stiff competition this month


----------

